# dvr very slow



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i am sure this issue has been talked about before but i am a new member so please have patience with me. why is this thing so slow? are other people having this problem? the system takes forever to respond. i find myself hitting buttons 6 or 7 times or more because i dont know if the box picked up the signal because of the huge delay. if i am rewinding and then hit play it will keep rewinding for another 10 seconds or so before it responds the the play button i hit. if i hit guide or any other function i have this problem. if i press play today---i dont want to have to wait until tomorrow for it to actually PLAY!! any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That is a problem seen by many. A couple of questions for you. How many SLs do you have? How full is MyPlaylist? What model R15 do you have? -100, -300, -500? When was the last time the unit was RESET?


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

not familiar with all the acronyms yet---sorry---what is SL??


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

oh series link--i got it----- i have maybe 10 at most----not sure on which model it is yet---will have to get back with you later on that


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

This may help with the acronyms.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74036


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

hambonewd said:


> oh series link--i got it----- i have maybe 10 at most----not sure on which model it is yet---will have to get back with you later on that


Menu-->Settings-->Setup-->Info&Test

You'll see "Info&Test" highlighted. Press the BIG orange button. Then, you'll see the vertical scroll bar become highlighted. The first info line will be "Manufacturer:". The second line will be "Model Number". If "Model Number" is "R15", "Manufacturer" should be 500, 300, or 100.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks much----later tonight when i get home i will post on this thread the model


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

ok i have finally got the model for you guys----so hopefully you can help me----r15/100


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

1st post.

I also have the R-15 100 and since the 0X1029 down load I have had very few problems.  My wife has only mentioned 1 spontanious re-boot and no missed recordings. Speed has been quite good. The only real pause we see is during a delete on the playlist. We have 21 SL's and have 81% free space.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

how do i download software updates?


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Go to the main R-15 forum and take a look at the FAQ. Lots of good info

Page 10 has the information to find what version you are on and how to force a down load. Latest version for the R-15/100 is 0X1029


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks shardin---thats info was exactly what i was looking for---hopefully this will fix my problems. do software updates usually provide a significant increase in performance?


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

so i did what you said shardin and the version i had was the 0X1029---but i did the update anyway----still same problem----running really sluggish and slow to respond----any ideas on what i should do about this? its driving me crazy. i never had any of these problems with my time warner cable dvr (although i will never go back to cable---dont think that) i just want to get this fixed


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

The R15 is very very sluggish. I have the 300 and it's a complete dog. DVR features are nice, but this thing feels like Windows XP on a pentium 233 with 128mb - dog slow. I can watch paint dry while this thing navigates menus. Ice freezes faster than it takes to stop a fast forward. I could go on... but I think my R15 just finished it's pause after I went to the guide... better go check... wish me luck!


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

yes that is exactly how i feel-----not to mention it misses some recordings


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Have you ever done a reformat of the unit. I believe Reset Everything from the menu will do this also resetting the unit and pressing and holding the Down Arrow and REC buttons on the front panel when the screen goes from blue to black for 5-8 seconds will do a reformat.

DTV is now recommending everyone do a reformat whenever they get a new -100 model. I haven't heard this about the -300 or -500. If you haven't don a reformat since you received the unit I recommend giving that a try. However, this will erase all of your recoded shows and SLs so you will be starting from scratch.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

hambonewd said:


> yes that is exactly how i feel-----not to mention it misses some recordings


I am not familiar with the R15-100, but for the other models it is best to release the play and other trick mode buttons as quickly as possible. The action often occurs when the button is released, and there is a good reason for it. For instance, the R15 goes into slow-mode if the PLAY button is held down. When the button is released, it should go into normal play mode.

Tech


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Have you ever done a reformat of the unit. I believe Reset Everything from the menu will do this also resetting the unit and pressing and holding the Down Arrow and REC buttons on the front panel when the screen goes from blue to black for 5-8 seconds will do a reformat.


Yep, did a reformat a few weeks ago with DTC cust serv on the phone... fixed the lockup issues but the box still plods along like a semi going up a steep, winding grade on an icy night.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

About the only other thing I'd suggest would be to ask for a replacement. Although the CSR will probably have you do another format, in which case it will no doubt be faster for a while.


----------



## parabellum (Feb 19, 2007)

Wolffpack said:


> About the only other thing I'd suggest would be to ask for a replacement. Although the CSR will probably have you do another format, in which case it will no doubt be faster for a while.


Do they stay on the phone while the unit re-formats?

If so he could just say it's still responding slow after the format even if its not.

What's the process of returning a dvr? Do they send you a new one and then you put the old one in the box and return it?

Or do you have to send the old one first.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

They should stay on the phone. The reformat only takes a couple of minutes. Probably just doubles the boot time.

It will be fast after the reformat. There's nothing on the machine after that. Time will tell if it slows down again. If for some strange reason it is slow then it's definitely a problem with the unit.

As far as returning a unit I believe they send you a new one and shipping label to return the old one. But I've never returned one. They may also have a tech come out.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> As far as returning a unit I believe they send you a new one and shipping label to return the old one.


Confirmed, multiple times, in my case.

Cheers,


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

A "new" one, or a refurb?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> A "new" one, or a refurb?


Doesn't "new" = "new to you"? :lol:


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Doesn't "new" = "new to you"? :lol:


Ah, perhaps you have uncovered the reason why First Runs vs Repeats will never work exactly right. The Guide is not that good at reading our minds.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

directv is doing away with unsing refurbished units.---dont know if they have completely phased it out yet though.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

hambonewd said:


> directv is doing away with using refurbished units.---dont know if they have completely phased it out yet though.


And you heard that where?


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i work for directv---and the head warehouse technician use to have to test all returned equipment but he said soon he will no longer have to do that because directv will no longer be using refurbished equipment


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

hambonewd said:


> i work for directv---and the head warehouse technician use to have to test all returned equipment but he said soon he will no longer have to do that because directv will no longer be using refurbished equipment


So where/what would the refurbed units be used for?

Also, anyone receiveing a refurb as a replacement should probably post that fact in this thread.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont know the specifics on it----plus i dont know when this new rule is going into effect. but i did hear this when i was at the warehouse about a month ago. but directv changes their mind more than my wife does---so who knows


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

hambonewd said:


> i work for directv---and the head warehouse technician use to have to test all returned equipment but he said soon he will no longer have to do that because directv will no longer be using refurbished equipment


Maybe he just heard about how they've fixed all the problems!


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Saying my R-15 (300 I think) is slow is an understatement. It take 5-10 seconds to delete a recording, and the ****amn selection goes somewhere useless after each deletion. Sometimes I want to nuke 10-20 recordings.    A variety of other things take several seconds to happen from the time I hit a button on the remote.

I could write software that would do this faster on a 1MHz Z-80. What in the heck is up with this?

I've done a complete reformat and reset everything, and a force download, and that sped it up only for a couple of days. The thing records fine, but the speed is slow beyond the traditional definition of the word.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

hambonewd said:


> i work for directv---and the head warehouse technician use to have to test all returned equipment but he said soon he will no longer have to do that because directv will no longer be using refurbished equipment


If this is true that directv is no longer going to use refurbished equipment, than why the lease program??????????


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

HardCoder said:


> Saying my R-15 (300 I think) is slow is an understatement. It take 5-10 seconds to delete a recording, and the ****amn selection goes somewhere useless after each deletion. Sometimes I want to nuke 10-20 recordings.    A variety of other things take several seconds to happen from the time I hit a button on the remote.


There is a method to delete multiple shows from MyPlaylist. Going from memory here as I deactivated mine in December. Bring up your list select MENU and then select OPEN/CLOSE ALL (something like that) and then there's something like MARK & DELETE. Selecting that will let you mark each show for deletion. It still takes a while to delete them but at that point you can go get a cup of coffee or a beer and come back later.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

good point about why they are leasing if no more use of refurbs


----------

